
ProtonMail is now more secure against sophisticated attacks - _eigenfoo
https://protonmail.com/blog/security-updates-2019/
======
_eigenfoo
Relevant comment from the ProtonMail team on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/d1q7ee/security...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ProtonMail/comments/d1q7ee/security_updates_protonmail_2019_protonmail_blog/ezpmtg9/)

